# Snarfito?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

More pics from Snarf's life...in the first two, he's doing his imitation of a burrito...the last one is him trying to copy the hedgie's pose.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Good job on the pics of Snarf "the Elusive!" I like his burrito impression!
Trying to get decent pix of these guys is like trying to take a picture of a bear in the mountains (for me anyway...- all i ever get is a pic of a bear's backside )


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

I love that you have a hedgehog fleece blanket! He is absolutely adorable, he looks like a punk with his visor quills. I'm starting to realize that my Horatio has a lot of Snarf like tendencies...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG Snarf has a face, an actual face!!! How long did you have to stalk him with a camera to get those photos??
:lol:


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, man, that is too cute!!

Great pics, MissC. So it took two months. It was worth the wait.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Snarf is such a little cutie, love the pics!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Aww. Snarf is just adorable. 
He does a great burrito impression.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Snarf is a real cutie-pie! A cranky cutie-pie!
But for some reason, I'm hungry now.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf has become MUCH better at being out without his security bag. Of course, this has been my idea and he's being tolerant..I now take him out of his bag by hand, then on my lap, he gets to sleep ON the bag. If he gets squirmy and starts looking for a place to hide, I place my hand rather firmly on his back until he calms down.

I was worried I was forcing him too much but my BF pointed out that even when he's in his cage, he spends much more time on top of his hedgie bag than he did before (Snarf, not my BF).

So...it IS possible to help a hedgie become more comfortable even if he's a grump and 2 years old.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> But for some reason, I'm hungry now.


Me too! :lol:



RalphsMum said:


> Trying to get decent pix of these guys is like trying to take a picture of a bear in the mountains (for me anyway...- all i ever get is a pic of a bear's backside )


 :lol: 

@MissC Snarf is adorable and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's certainly an adorable burrito even though I can't say he looks like an appetizing one to eat :lol: :lol: Snarf is too cute!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That 'cute' little Snarf and I have been fighting since 4am (it's 8 now). His wheel started making noise and I would've slept through it if the little rotter would have kept running but nooooooooooo...he would run...thump thump thump...stop...wait...peer into the darkness, thinking: Where the bloody **** is my human to fix this thing? Repeat.

So, naturally, the starting and stopping woke me up, I stumble into the pitch balc livingroom where I can feel an icy glare from the bottom of the gently swaying wheel. He knows I am there to fix the wheel and is very patient, while I blindly check the wing-mut, pedo, etc, yes, very patient - for about 3 seconds, then he figures I must be done, resumes running, trapping my fingers in painful spots, then stops when the noise begins.

More blind fiddling around, more fingers pinched...some gently persuasion to get him OFF. THE. WHEEL....more running and stopping and Snarf is REALLY ticked and impatient now.

Finally, he drops off the wheel in a huff and glares at me from the corner. I take the wheel apart, tighten every possible thing, reassemble & return wheel to cage. Snarf huffs his 'thanks?' :roll: but refuses to get on wheel. I feel around in the dark for the demanding little rotter and, of course, he finds ME. Gently place him on his newly-quieted wheel. He gently rocks and glares and seems suspicious of my abilities as a wheel-fixer. I get tired of waiting and start wheel moving, ready or not, hedgie manages to sit in stubborn ball until wheel has been moved 180 degrees (pretty impressive, actually) when he finally decided to resume running. For 30 seconds. Then hedgie huffs at human and struts of wheel with bum in the air to go eat. Hasn't been on the thing since. :roll:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Bwahahaha. Always nice to start my morning off with a hilarious Snarf story. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Bwahahaha. Always nice to start my morning off with a hilarious Snarf story. :lol:


Oh, sure...laugh at my misfortune. :roll: I couldn't sleep,,,finally fell asleep when BF came home and CANNOT perform the simple act of geting into bed without waking me, so was up at 2...then tossed & turned...then demanding hedgie was...demanding...I tried to get back to sleep after the whole wheel thing...couldn't so made a cup of coffee and was planning to enjoy it on the couch - as I normally do - only to get constantly huffed at from across the room. Fine. Take coffee and laptop into bedroom. Then the snoring starts. Not just any snoring - this is wake-the-dead-and-shake-the-bed snoring.

I'm thinking of quietly sneaking Snarf into bed with Jamie so I can p*** them both off in one well swoop.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This is absolutely hysterical! And Yes, I am laughing at your misfortune!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure it would be entertaining to see...as I'm trying to fix Snarf's wheel, I am trying to reason with him to get him to for. the. love. of. pete. just. stop. running. so I can fix the freakin' wheel...he huffs...I re-state my case...he huffs...and this escalates into a p--ing match: Snarf...HUFF...would you just...HUUUUFFFFF!!!!...stop for one...POP POP POP...lousy frickin'.....HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...second so I can HHHHHHUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFF HUFF HUFF POP POP...fixyourfrickin'wheeljeezyou're... HHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFF
starting to tick...HUFF...me...HUFF...off...HUFF...ungrateful demanding little...HUFF!

Did I mention these conversations usually take place at 4AM? :roll:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Is now the wrong time to mention that Norman is a quiet little angel, doesn't huff up a storm, and usually complies with me mucking about with his home knowing that it's to make him more comfortable? :lol:

Thankfully there's a long distance between Canmore and Winnipeg, so I think I'm outside of shoe or knife throwing distance.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Thankfully there's a long distance between Canmore and Winnipeg, so I think I'm outside of shoe or knife throwing distance.


That's what YOU think. :twisted:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> Nebular said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha. Always nice to start my morning off with a hilarious Snarf story. :lol:
> ...


As the care-giver of a huffer and an individual for whom it is also impossible to get into bed without waking me up and then proceeds to snore enough to wake the dead (i'll let you work out who is who....) I feel your pain....
I love how you paint pictures with words though  tee hee!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it the wrong time to mention that I absolutely love your misfortunes? Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RM...I always do a deep clean of Snarfer's cage & such on Saturday mornings and, naturally, his Royal Highness hates me poking around so I always put him in bed for a 'nap' with Jamie. Their snore-a-thon lasted until noon! the dirty rotters!!! I cleaned, did dishes and laundry, made breakfast and dinner and paid bills before they finally ambled out. :roll: 

But then, I got my revenge on Snarf and did a poopy bootie wash. 
BUH-WAH-HA-HA-HA! :twisted:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Jamie should be counting his lucky stars that he doesn't suffer Snarf's fate lol!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> Jamie should be counting his lucky stars that he doesn't suffer Snarf's fate lol!


They both did the same thing on Sunday! :shock: Jamie wandered over to put Snarf back in his home, then wandered into the kitchen and asked what I wanted for breakfast. At 1:30. :roll:

He's much to big for poopy boots cleaning...I need to come up with alternative punishment for him. :twisted:


----------

